# Starting to get some teeth....



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, my dovii is finally starting to get some teeth in that I can see









I cant wait to see this guy when he is 20"+


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Your Dovii is still looking good









If his personality grews equal with his teeth you will have quite a challenge during cleaning later on :laugh:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Getting some pearly whites indeed. Nice. If I didn't have this big freakin' rhom hogging my 125g, that would be my fish of choice.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Growing out nicely indeed! How is the personality?


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Nice looking little dovii


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> Growing out nicely indeed! How is the personality?
> [snapback]1146545[/snapback]​


When I first got him about a month or so ago he was very good with tank mates and was a bit skittish and wouldnt eat. Now... he is the complete opposite







He has probly taken out half a dozen tank mates within the last 2 weeks and he actually flares at me trough the glass once in a while now. He is also eating well too, perhaps too well


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

he looks great lemmy


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great looking Dovii


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Those pictures make his colors look terrible







One day I will learn how to take pics without flash


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks great...


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice dovie look,s great those little teeth !!!!


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

hmmm teeth, sooner or later he is gonna bite you lol...
please post pics when he does rofl... very nice dovii


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a nice fish


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Lemmy You Hippie, Hes looking Good nab,


----------

